# 43 and #3 is on the way! SURPRISE!!



## AliceB

Hi all! I'm a 43 year old personal trainer/run coach with a 9 yo dd and 5 yo dd. My husband and I had NO PLANS of having a third child since life was getting easier with our "baby" now about to start kindergarten. So out went those baby toys that took up oh so much room and wallah--ROOM in the house. Then I was one week late....... and here we go again! SURPRISE!!!! We're having another baby! WHAT?!?!?! Did we ever even have sex?? Seriously, it's so rare! Lol! We managed to "meet up" one time in 8 weeks--apparently on the "hottest" day of the month <3 We are excited however are still in shock! What a fun year this will be!! I've searched sites for a 40's+ group of expectant mommies because I just feel as if it will be nice to relate on a different level! A FABULOUS, FORTY and PREGNANT level! Looking forward to meeting some of you!


----------



## helloeveryone

Congratulations,,,


----------



## fides

awww, congratulations!!


----------



## Soanxious

OMG Congratulations!!!

I am so jealous of you right now

But you have given me so much hope.. I am 41 and ttc

Have a happy and healthy 9 months!!!!! xx


----------



## AliceB

Soanxious said:


> OMG Congratulations!!!
> 
> I am so jealous of you right now
> 
> But you have given me so much hope.. I am 41 and ttc
> 
> Have a happy and healthy 9 months!!!!! xx

Oh, absolutely there is hope!!! Just when you least expect it! HAVE fun in the bedroom, and there ya go! :baby:


----------



## Elljo3

_congratulations, what a lovely surprise x_


----------



## Soanxious

AliceB said:


> Soanxious said:
> 
> 
> OMG Congratulations!!!
> 
> I am so jealous of you right now
> 
> But you have given me so much hope.. I am 41 and ttc
> 
> Have a happy and healthy 9 months!!!!! xx
> 
> Oh, absolutely there is hope!!! Just when you least expect it! HAVE fun in the bedroom, and there ya go! :baby:Click to expand...

Always :haha: :headspin: :flasher: :bunny:

haha!!


----------



## pineapple91

congrats i too am 43 with my 3rd


----------



## Soanxious

Oh wow!!! Im so happy for you!! Im so hoping I am still in with a chance xx


----------



## babycrazy42

Congrats!!!!!!! Were you on bc?! What a blessing


----------



## AliceB

babycrazy42 said:


> Congrats!!!!!!! Were you on bc?! What a blessing

My BC is named JULIA--my 5 year old that can't seem to sleep in her own bed! Lol! Quality time with my hubby is RARE! We don't even remember actually doing "it" in order to conceive! LOL!! He said, "I don't even remember what I had for supper last night. How am I supposed to remember doing anything in the course of 8 weeks?!" LOL!


----------



## AliceB

helloeveryone said:


> congratulations,,,

thank you!


----------

